

Need advice looking for a co-founder - techdummy

Please no flames.  I've already called myself TechDummy as my username so you've been forewarned.  I'm one of the non-tech founders of a seed stage startup in the mobile commerce space.  We're looking for a third person to join our founding team as the tech partner for an equity stake. This person would lead the strategy and have the vision for the tech buildout.  We already have two developers working on the prototype but we don't think either of them is senior enough to get investors to back us.  My questions:<p>1.  For the tech role, do investors want the articulate, personable, senior-level CTO-type or do they want the psycho hacker type as long as the other founders have substantial resumes?<p>2. What should be the title for this position? I'm using Head of Development for now but not sure this is right.<p>3. Where should I post the job or ask for referrals?  Dice? StartupHire.com?  Others?<p>4. For the prototype we have three modules being built: 1) Front-end banner serving in java, 2) payment module using PayPal's api, 3)client dashboard using C# and .net.  We are not developing a mobile app at this point so is someone with Ruby or other mobile platforms even necessary?  My developers are coding in java, C# and .net because that's what they know.  I realize this is a mobile commerce business but I don't think I need someone with mobile experience until I build the app.  Is that correct?<p>5. Would you please provide feedback on this job description? Is it too general?  Asking too much?<p>We are a seed stage startup in the mobile commerce space.  We make it easy for customers to make purchases from their mobile devices.<p>WHAT YOU'LL DO:<p>We are seeking a top-notch Head of Development who will provide technical leadership in product development, architect and execute the technology roadmap of our mobile commerce solution, establish and maintain core development processes, and recruit top-notch developers.  In this founding role, you will:<p>* Assess and recommend technologies/platforms, and lead architecture efforts
* Build and grow a strong technical team 
* Project management: You'll help to scope projects and milestones into appropriate amounts of work, in aggressive but reasonable timeframes, and drive your team towards successful delivery
* Roll up your sleeves and do some coding.  This is a startup, baby.<p>WHAT WE'RE LOOKING FOR:<p>The right candidate will have a passion for mobile technology.  We are looking for someone who is comfortable building teams from scratch and scaling the organization with rapid growth. We'd like to see:<p>* 5-10 years experience building and managing small high-performing agile teams
* Ability to handle multiple competing priorities in a fast-paced environment
* Strong aptitude for determining the optimal way to use cutting-edge technology in our marketplace
* Build and manage a high-performing development team and oversee development &#38; project management
* Experience in the consumer ad/banner serving
* Strong business and technical vision
* Enthusiasm for working in a high-profile, fast-paced startup
* Experience with ecommerce payments
* Experience with Paypal, Google Checkout, and/or Amazon Payments APIs
* Someone who is flexible and has a good sense of humor.  Having a plan is fine but you know that for every contingency we’ve planned for, there will be 100 challenges we haven’t.  You’ll need to adapt quickly with a positive attitude and proposed solution. 
* You are a problem-solver who is solution oriented.  We know it “can” be done.  We just have to figure out how long it will take and how much it will cost.<p>NICE TO HAVE:
* Any mobile commerce experience at all<p>FULL DISCLOSURE:
* This is a founding role so there’s no salary until year two.  You’ll get a healty share of equity and the opportunity to build a solution that doesn’t currently exist.<p>To any and all that choose to respond to this post, I am very grateful.
======
kls
To put it bluntly, this is going to be your biggest problem:

 _This is a founding role so there’s no salary until year two. You’ll get a
healty share of equity and the opportunity to build a solution that doesn’t
currently exist_

I am not trying to rain on your parade or discourage you but, I don't want to
sugar coat the reality of what you are looking for is tough to find either.
With no salary you are going to have to look to lower your standards.

The title you are looking for with the job description you provided is a CTO
and one with previous experience and 5-10 years under there belt, if
successful can command $150-$200k on the open market.

Further, many already have an existing network of people looking to recruit
them into their ventures or most importantly they have there own ideas that
they would rather pursue for a larger equity stake than you can offer if you
are not offering a salary. Essentially what the prospect hears is; come work
on my project for free and we will give you 20% if we make it, meanwhile you
are competing with the reality that the prospect is thinking well I can work
for free on my own idea and keep 100% if I make it.

So the reality is you have to find someone who, really, really likes your
idea, and unfortunately you ad says nothing about it, you pretty much have to
explain you idea in black and white and hope someone of that caliber really
likes it. Just to get them to look your way you are going to tell them who you
are, what you are doing, why it matters, and how you plan to make it
successful. It is no different than pitching a VC, you are asking this person
to invest in your vision with their time. You have to give them a reason to be
interested. Take your ad from above and imaging that that was going to be your
pitch to get VC, would you use it? If not you are going about getting the
person you want all wrong.

~~~
techdummy
Thanks for your honest feedback. You're not raining on my parade at all. I'm a
realist. I agree and see the challenges you point out. I'm not being specific
on the concept b/c the patent filing is in process and, like most founders,
I'm totally paranoid (my partner is worse) that someone will steal my
brilliant, gazillion dollar idea. Guffaw all you want. I realize how naive I
sound. However, we already have clients and investors lined up. and the
prototype being built. So, we're a bit further along than just a dollar and a
dream stage.

Thanks for your very thoughtful and helpful reply.

------
david927
_3\. Where should I post the job or ask for referrals? Dice? StartupHire.com?
Others?_

Startuply.com is good for this type of role.

~~~
techdummy
Thank you very much.

------
rch
Why not look for someone who recently had a successful exit?

~~~
techdummy
Great idea!

------
mindcrime
There were some good responses to yesterday's iteration of "How to find a co-
founder." You might find some useful info there:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2272866>

~~~
techdummy
Yes, just read it. Much appreciated.

